# What happened ?



## phaxtris (Jan 6, 2023)

Dead hard drive in the server ? Looks like we are on a backup of the forum from the 23rd


----------



## Xyphota (Jan 6, 2023)

We're back??!? Actually working these last couple days without this forum's distraction was unbearable


----------



## Shoprat (Jan 6, 2023)

phaxtris said:


> Dead hard drive in the server ? Looks like we are on a backup of the forum from the 23rd


Thank God!!!!  I gotta stop drinking!!!!!!! I thought I was on a time journey,,,,,,, again


----------



## PeterT (Jan 6, 2023)

I cant remember what I posted the past week (now gonzo). I barely remember how I get to work every day LOL.


----------



## YYCHM (Jan 6, 2023)

I was having forum withdrawal


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 6, 2023)

LoL I can't count how many times I went to this URL in my normal cycle of checking sites and it was dead....frig


----------



## combustable herbage (Jan 6, 2023)

Sorry you had issues, sure it was no fun to sort through especially during the holidays thanks to the admins for all your great work.
My refresh button thanks you too


----------



## jcdammeyer (Jan 6, 2023)

Sure glad it's back.  Without being able to post to the forum I couldn't procrastinate and as a result the number of incomplete projects is now down from 42 to 42.


----------



## David_R8 (Jan 6, 2023)

Sincere thanks to @Jwest7788 for getting us back up and running!


----------



## jcdammeyer (Jan 6, 2023)

jcdammeyer said:


> Sure glad it's back.  Without being able to post to the forum I couldn't procrastinate and as a result the number of incomplete projects is now down from 42 to 42.


Oh and I restarted the 12" box pan brake since that went missing.








						Machine - 12" Box Pan Brake
					

Well drat.  This whole thread went missing.  Not about to repeat myself all over again.  Instead I'll just say that the Princess Auto on sale 12" box pan brake has some design issues along with poor manufacturing.  Not a surprise considering the price. Anyway.  The two vertical posts are too...




					canadianhobbymetalworkers.com


----------



## 6.5 Fan (Jan 6, 2023)

Ya i was in withdrawal. Glad it's back


----------



## Aburg Rapid Prototype (Jan 6, 2023)

I rediscovered how much FB sucks !! I will be so happy to get back to work on Monday.. healing good !!


----------



## StevSmar (Jan 6, 2023)

Glad the forum is back!!!

I made some very profound posts in the last while, probably the best I’ll ever do. but you’ll have to take my word for it.


----------



## whydontu (Jan 6, 2023)

Good news / bad news. Good news is you're back and we can read all about the state of hobby machining in Canada again. The bad news is without this forum I was forced to spend time in the shop making chips.


----------

